# New tools



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I was at a local sporting goods store the other day checking out their vintage dirt bikes on display when I spotted some new hand tools I had to have. They are pictured below. :laughing:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Are they labeled by fractional inch or by cup size:laughing:
"Hey, son, hand me the double "D" wrench!":laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

That's good Ken. I plan on making a presention type case with a glass front to hang on the wall in the shop. Then a sign above it with something like "In Case of Emergency, Break Glass". 
Mike Hawkins:laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> That's good Ken. I plan on making a presention type case with a glass front to hang on the wall in the shop. Then a sign above it with something like "In Case of Emergency, Break Glass".
> Mike Hawkins:laughing:



Mike That just cracks me up. I wish I could get away with that. My wife would kill me. LOL:laughing:


----------



## JackC (May 24, 2008)

My wife would just roll those baby blues at me.:thumbsup:


----------

